# My Dads first turkey off the boulders.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

My Dads first Turkey.

My Dad has taken in the out of doors my whole life and has always taken me hunting and thats what was so sweet about this hunt is that I had the chance to do the same thing for he.

My Dad is 70+ Years old and has had a heart transplant 18 years ago so its hard to get him in the right spot to get him some good hunting most of it is road hunting sorry but i'm being honest.
Huntingfool gave me the chance to get him on some private land down on the boulder mountains to hunt turkeys. Thanks to Norm and his boy Brad.

Well we hunted over by Boulder the first few day with no luck Norm shot a really nice Tom over there.

Norm got us set up on some private on sunday but first We went rock hounding which was a blast but I thought my Dad and Brad where going to bring the mountain home with them.

My Dad thought that was great being a rock hound.

Norm hauled him up the mountain on his ATV to get him up where the good rocks were.

I'm not going to tell you whats kind of rocks they were its Norms and Brad seceret spot.

Then we had some lunch and then Norm and Brad headed back to there camp but first they showed us a few places.

Well we hunted sunday night there and I took my camera thought I would try and get a few good shots.

Well we got out there at about 4:00 pm and did some calling the turkeys were a long ways away had a hens come in but the Toms stayed out a ways.

Finely the toms were coming out of the brush and moving to us and I move I think they busted my lens and off they went.

The next night we did the same thing again it started snowing on us my Dads hands were getting real cold so gave him my glove also and put my hands in my pockets so we could stay out there a little longer the blood thinners will do that to you well.

The whole time i'm whispering in his ear what to shot in the whole flock of a hunderd birds came in all pack together never Had that happen to me before we stood there for 20 minutes in the same spot trying not to move or make a noise with turkeys 15 to 20 yards in front of us packed up tight together and hard to get and open shot at the big toms some with 10" or better beards then they busted out a ways when another turkey came flying off the hill behind us and they started moving away from us he got an opening at a tom he took the shot and all the bird flew up it was like a dark cloud of bird you couldn't even see if his bird was down for a few seconds.

But it was one shot and he shot a great 8 1/2 " inch breaded Merriam Tom.

We were both excited it was so hard to wait thinking they would all take off at once and not even get a shot.

I've always tried to help people in findind critters and this time I got the help.

Thank to all who helped me Norm and his Brad and the landowners.

Great hunt Great friends and Thanks to my Dad for all he has done for me and all the great trips i've had with him he's my Dad and my best friend.

Heres a few pictures.

Sorry for the long read and the spelling.

Moose Hollow.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

great read and congrads to your dad sounds like good things happen to good people


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a great story good for your dad thanks for sharing.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

congrats on the bird hearin about your dad getting his bird and seein the smile on his face as he made it up the mountian to collect the rocks was a great time for me thanks very much for letting us share you and your dads hunt it was a great time thanks again brad


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool story. It is always fun to help out on a successful hunt. Looks like a fun time.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

The other side of the story is that Dave give us all kinds of information about the Boulders and Turkey hunting last year when Brad drew a 2nd season tag. I also know he helped a special needs young man on a turkey hunt last year. It was an privelage to help you and your dad out. We had a great time. When your hunt comes up I would be glad to do the camera work for you  Let me know when and where.

Norm


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats to your dad Dave!

Great story, trip, pictures, friends, bird and rocks! what more could a guy ask for?  

BTW- you owe me a fishing trip.. :wink:


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Fishing wasn't so grand real slow caught a few around 2lbs but really slow.

We might want to try somewhere else.

Thanks for the comments.


----------

